# Not peeing



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all! I got my little girl, Zoe, four days ago. She's a beauty. She is 10 weeks old, has a small umbilical hernia and we are crate training her. She's incredibly smart...has learned her name, to come, sit and 'drop it' in just 4 days. 

The first two days we let her roam, and introduced her to her schedule. She slept through the entire night on her very first day, and continues to. She peed like four times her second day. 

Yesterday (day 3) I amped up her schedule. We woke up at 630, did 5 mins outside the 15 in her crate until she peed (second try she did it) then went for a massive walk. I fed her, and expected her to need to pee/poo so did 5/15 again (for 3 hours) but she didn't go. She napped, had lunch, pooped as soon as we got outside... Then we went to the park for 2 hours. She didn't pee that whole time. She slept all afternoon, and we started 5/15 again at 7 and she peed on the third go. After dinner, nothing... And at 930 she was constipated... But pooed a little. Then she happily played until 1130 (despite it being late, I kept her water down in case she was dehydrated but she didn't touch it) the passed out until 7am. She peed and pooed on our second try outside this morning, didn't touch her water all morning (despite another long walk), had breakfast and is fast asleep again. (I'll be starting 5/15 in 10 mins but I don't expect anything...) 

So... Why did she only pee twice yesterday? Should I be concerned? She seems to be drinking around 1 ounce of water per day and eats most of her food (not all, about 80%). Even when she has full run of the living room she isn't peeing on the floor anymore... (though it has only been 3 times that I've seen her in there, I just expected pee!) 

Help!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I cant help you but I'm interested in the responses as my Barney doesnt pee a whole lot either but seems perfectly happy (after a worrying listless 24 hour period due to eating something he shouldnt have)


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

katiekish said:


> Hi all! I got my little girl, Zoe, four days ago. She's a beauty. She is 10 weeks old, has a small umbilical hernia and we are crate training her. She's incredibly smart...has learned her name, to come, sit and 'drop it' in just 4 days.
> 
> The first two days we let her roam, and introduced her to her schedule. She slept through the entire night on her very first day, and continues to. She peed like four times her second day.
> 
> ...


I would ask the vet about both the peeing and pooing (constipation doesn't sound good) as that does sound unusual.

Thought I'd also mention the guideline of the 5 minute per month of age rule for walking, so at her age a 10 minute walk is enough. The pressure on the joints of the growing puppy is too much otherwise and even if they seem keen on the walk, that's not an indicator of what's good for them and can cause problems later. Everything is little and often when they are little - activity, naps, pees and poos. The little and often also helps their behaviour because they're not so overtired by the time they nap. 

Perhaps it's different where you live, but most people when they get the puppy haven't completed the course of vaccinations which means they can't put them on the ground yet. This automatically takes care of not over exercising at the beginning because you have to carry the puppy when you go out, which is still an activity they get tired from because of all the new sights and sounds.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Grove is absolutely right - little and often. Over exercising will cause problems later on, particularly if its on lead walking which is very repetitive in terms of movements and heavy on the joints.

You didn't mention what type of food your pup is being fed: if its dry food then your pup should be very thirsty about 1/2 an hour or so after eating as the food pulls moisture out of the whole organism and will otherwise leave your pup very dehydrated.

If your pup is being fed a wet food then this will comprise of a substantial amount of water and so contributes to fluid intake.

Constipation is not good in a pup or a dog. Has she managed to eat something she shouldn't have? I'm with Grove on this and would get her checked out by a vet pretty soon.

Re water in general: I'm not a fan of limiting water intake after a certain time. I think pups and dogs should always have access to fresh and clean water. If your pup is playing and you have access to a safe and clean outside space then try giving some ice cubes for her to play with. This helps both with teething and with ensuring that she doesn't dehydrate too much.


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

Whaaa! I had no idea about the walks. I knew about the vaccines, but the vet said after her first set she'd be okay for some sidewalk adventures - but it seems you're all saying differently. Gosh, it really is difficult to know what is right.

The walks were around 20 minutes, I think. So... too long. I'll change up her schedule and see if it makes a difference for the bladder, too. 

She is eating dry food - she drank quite a lot of water after her breakfast this morning, but still hasn't peed or pooed. I expect her to at least poo after lunch - though I'm hoping for pee, too. 

I will try icecubes, I think she'll like that quite a lot.


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

I forgot to mention - she had a perfectly normal poo/pee this morning. Nothing since 7 am, though.


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

An update and last call for help:

She is drinking quite a lot, and I gave her a chicken broth ice cube (loved it). Yesterday she peed 4 times - every 5 hours like clockwork. She still doesn't need to pee over night (7 hours!). She pooed twice yesterday (7am and 7pm) and again this morning (7am, right after a her pee). 

Is this an okay schedule for a 9 week old puppy? Everything online says she should be going more often - and I'm taking her out to her pee spot every thirty minutes (unless we both fall asleep....) but she never goes. Only at the 5 hour mark.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It doesn't sound like much pee or poop - but then you've only had her home 4 days everything is new and it may take time for them to establish a routine. How many times a day are you feeding her. If she is having kibble I would try adding a little warm water to it, 20 mins before she eats - that way she is taking in some moisture. Personally I wouuld be wary of offering too much flavoured water - she'll end up holding out for it.
Try letting her play with a water bottle with a sports cap, under supervision- she'll probably lick up the water from it as it spills.
Also as the weather warms up a washing up bowl with a bit of water in it in the garden is a great game - lots of paddling and splashing and dropping of toys into the water...
My feeling is if she is eating and drinking and she is peeing and pooping it will probably all sort itself out in a little time.
Enjoy her and try not to worry.


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

I will try the moistened kibble - that sounds like a great idea. we're in an apartment right now - but we move into our new hours in a couple of weeks. we'll have our own private backyard so we can do water games and she'll even have her own sunroom that goes out onto the patio. I think that will be a much better situation for us. thanks for the advice! i'll see how the watery kibble goes. 

it's always good to hear people to tell me stop worrying and just enjoy her - maybe if i hear it enough times i'll internalize it


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Among the things fretted about, peeing was up right up there. Our last dog (an elderley girl) peed frequently especially last thing at night and first thing in the morning. 

Poppy on the other hand will regularly not go out first thing and waits for ages, sometimes waiting till we take her on her walk when she finally opens the flood gates. We have stopped fretting now and just accept that she has a huge cast-iron bladder.


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

That's great to hear about Poppy - it gives me some comfort. I am constantly fretting all night (like - stress dreams!) that Zoe's sitting in there horribly uncomfortable and starting to hate me. But, I've tried taking her out and she just falls asleep in the grass - so now I just leave her. Even in the morning when I open her crate she still just lies there for like 5-10 minutes being all chilled out... no rush to pee or anything.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney is similar, he is rarely in a rush to pee. I'm not sure how often they should pee really but he seems happy enough


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

katiekish said:


> That's great to hear about Poppy - it gives me some comfort. I am constantly fretting all night (like - stress dreams!) that Zoe's sitting in there horribly uncomfortable and starting to hate me. But, I've tried taking her out and she just falls asleep in the grass - so now I just leave her. Even in the morning when I open her crate she still just lies there for like 5-10 minutes being all chilled out... no rush to pee or anything.


It took us a long time to trust the Popster and allow her to sort it out for herself but there if she won't go outside now, she get's a 'Well please yourself then!' and we assume she has the sense to ask when she needs it. keep your eye on her and she'll train you


----------

